# Racing Rigs Release 7 Petty Truck and Car



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Went to the Autoworld Store today. Picked up the Petty Combo. $49.21, that's including the sales tax. Wasn't going to buy it, but went ahead anyway. The clerk said they just got them today.

Autoworld should do more of the late 60's early 70's NASCAR Stockers. I like the car and truck. But the truck is a later 70's Peterbuilt. The trailer has the red/white reflector tape on the sides. Never saw that on the late 70's trailers. But it's a nice truck/trailer. 

Randy.


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Got mine from wheelz63 today and they are awesome. Guys and gals its a must have. love it, keep it up Aw.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

How do they run?


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

1976Cordoba said:


> How do they run?


I opened two of the racin rigs and the bodies were so warped, they wouldn't go! The back of body where the trailer hooks to it is warped down and the rear most wheels pick the drive wheels up so they have no traction. I was so disgusted I just put they away.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Marty said:


> I opened two of the racin rigs and the bodies were so warped, they wouldn't go! The back of body where the trailer hooks to it is warped down and the rear most wheels pick the drive wheels up so they have no traction. I was so disgusted I just put they away.
> 
> Marty
> Marysville, OH



Marty, call this number 1-888-910-2889, It's the WARRANTIES/EXCHANGES/RETURNS number. Tell them your issue and where/which vendor you purchased it from. They should send you new ones.

Randy.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Marty said:


> I opened two of the racin rigs and the bodies were so warped, they wouldn't go! The back of body where the trailer hooks to it is warped down and the rear most wheels pick the drive wheels up so they have no traction. I was so disgusted I just put they away.
> 
> Marty
> Marysville, OH



 Sigh -- Business as usual in China I guess. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Marty said:


> I opened two of the racin rigs and the bodies were so warped, they wouldn't go! The back of body where the trailer hooks to it is warped down and the rear most wheels pick the drive wheels up so they have no traction. I was so disgusted I just put they away.
> 
> Marty
> Marysville, OH


 

Assuming your talking about the chromed part and not the actual truck body.....you are not the only one I have heard this from. I've also heard that some trailers are not square/straight......it's like the boxes (or containers they were shipped in) were in the sun to long or got to hot or something!?! 

It sucks either way, as this problem is not easily corrected if at all and at $50 bucks a hit.....ouch!


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sounds more like being broke out of the molds too soon rather than after production heat problems.
my Humble opinion


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*petty*

I bought a set and have not opened it yet and may never. so I wont know if it is bad or not.


----------

